

Ask HN: Feedback on my idea? - noodle

I couldn't really compile the idea into a good title for this.  I just wanted to see what HN would think about the idea.  Its nothing too special or new, but it seems like it would be useful given the state of things currently.<p>Basically, I don't like the state of Techcrunch and similar sites.  A bit too much of a biased focus on VC, big names, sensationalism and the twitterati.<p>I was looking to create something in a similar conceptual vein, but with a more HN-oriented overtones.  More information on bootstrapped/unfunded startups or side projects.  A new and hopefully more accessible channel for these types of projects to get some sort of public recognition (if its deserved).  More in-depth information on the technical side, not just pageviews and funding data.  Perhaps some interviews with successful (and unsuccessful) startup founders.  Etc..<p>Thoughts?  Good idea or bad idea?  Things you'd like to see?  Things you wouldn't like to see?  Is it already being done?  Questions you'd like to see asked to founders?  Anything.<p>Its already a work in progress, but I'd like to tailor this to fit what people would actually like to see as best as possible.
======
pclark
sounds like a blog: something famous for requiring _about an hours work_ \- do
it, post a link here and keep it up to date for a few months.

~~~
noodle
well, yeah, it is essentially a blog, but the hope would be to be as
professional and unbiased as possible, unlike standard blog fare.

its not an interesting app or startup, which is what usually pops up in Ask HN
threads, but i just saw a need for something and wanted to try and fill it.
just want to see if HN has any thoughts on what i can do to make it as
interesting and useful as possible, given what it is.

~~~
icey
I think pclark's point is that it's trivial to start something like this up;
you should do it and maintain it for a little bit (this is the hard part), and
THEN ask HN about it.

~~~
noodle
i definitely agree. it already exists, and this is the reason why i didn't
want to push the URL or anything. it hasn't existed long enough and wouldn't
be useful or interesting for me to try and show it off while i try and work
out the kinks.

i suppose my point is, i understand all of this. i'm just looking to see what
people think about what is missing from the community, what they'd like to
see, and such.

edit: don't want to make it, push it out, and then make changes based on what
people want. want to figure out what people want, make it, and then push it
out.

